# Mole in Warnemünde oder Seebrücke Kühlungsborn



## ex-elbangler (6. Februar 2005)

Moin,

da ich ende März, anfang April Urlaub #6 habe möchte ich einen Tag zum angeln an die Ostsee, und ich weiss nicht wohin.#c 

was könnt ihr mir empfehlen die Mole in Warnemünde, Seebrücke Kühlungsborn, Seebrücke Heiligendamm oder vielleicht doch was ganz anderes.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Mole in Warnemünde oder Seebrücke Kühlungsborn*

Moin,
von der Mohle in Warnemünde habe ich noch nicht geangelt darum kann ich da nichts zu sagen. Wenn du aber auf eine Seebrücke willst würde ich die von Kühlungsborn am ehesten vorziehen. Die von Rerik ist auch sehr gut. Was hast du denn so für Angelgerät, eventuell kannst du dich ja auch irgend wo an den Strand stellen dort in der Gegend. Das ist mit Sicherheit nicht so eng wie auf der Brücke.


----------



## ex-elbangler (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Mole in Warnemünde oder Seebrücke Kühlungsborn*

@Meeresangler
Ich hab mir jetzt auf der Boot in Düsseldorf eine Brandungsrute von Ron Thompson geholt 100-200g und eine Quick 680 FD dazu.

sonst hab ich noch ne Karpfenrute was ich bisher immer von der Brücke aus benuzt hatte.

Ich hatte vor unter der Woche zu gehen, da denke ich wird es nicht so voll sein auf der Brücke.
Kühlungsborn hat man recht schnell tiefes Wasser, oder?

Kann ich um die zeit schon mit Hornies rechnen?


----------



## bootsangler-b (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Mole in Warnemünde oder Seebrücke Kühlungsborn*

hei,
ich empfehle dir auch die brücke von kb. am brückenkopf sind etwa so 5 m wassertiefe. in der woche hast du sie meist für dich allein. die paar urlauber stören nicht sehr. westlich von kb habe ich immer brandungsangler gesehen. was sier gefangen haben, weiß ich nicht, brandungsangeln ist nicht so mein ding. wenn der wind es zulässt, kannst du dir ja auch im yachthafen ein führerscheinfreies boot mieten. 
auf meiner page findest du einen stadtplan mit parkplätzen und  auch telefonnummern (bootsverleih, kutter in warnemünde und rerik)
mit hornis kannst du ende märz-anfang april noch nicht rechnen. es gibt da so eine faustformel, die fast immer stimmt: blüht der raps, kommt der hornfisch.



bernd


----------



## Rosi (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Mole in Warnemünde oder Seebrücke Kühlungsborn*

Auch hallo, die Mole in Warnemünde besteht aus Felsbrocken und du mußt ein ganzes Stück laufen um hinzukommen. Bequemer ist eine Seebrücke. Kborn gefällt mir nicht so, zu schmal und bisschen kurz. Da es von er Promenade gleich gerade darauf zu geht, ist dort relativ viel Betrieb. Angelverbot zu best Zeiten?
Im Sommer bin ich oft in Rerik. Die Brücke ist auch schmal, ( 4 Angler mit 12 Ruten, dann ist der Brückenkopf voll ) aber etwas länger als die in Kborn Am Brückenkopf ist es so 4-5m tief, je nachdem wie der Wind kommt. Über Ostern ist garantiert viel Betrieb, auch nachts. Angelverbot von 8-17 Uhr ab 1.5.-31.10. Parkplatz genau gegenüber, frei parken von 20-8 Uhr. 
Ruhiger wird es in Heiligendamm. Diese Brücke ist fast doppelt so breit wie die beiden anderen und 160m lang. Angelverbot wie Rerik. Ein Parkplatz befindet sich genau gegenüber, frei von 20-8 Uhr. Wenn der Brückenkopf voll ist, kannst du noch zurück gehen und seitwärts auswerfen.


----------



## Rosi (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Mole in Warnemünde oder Seebrücke Kühlungsborn*

Hier ist noch ein Wetterlink  http://www.bsh.de/aktdat/bm/Warnemuende.htm

Das ist die Wetterstation in Warnemünde. Die Boje liegt vor Warnemünde im Wasser. Da hast du Wellenhöhe, Wasserstand, Wassertemperatur... und immer aktuell, da online.


----------



## bootsangler-b (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Mole in Warnemünde oder Seebrücke Kühlungsborn*

@rosi: das mit der länge der brücken ist so nicht richtig. die in rerik ist 170 m, die in kb hat 240 m und die in heiligendamm 200 m. 
da ex-elbangler innerhalb der woche angeln will, glaube ich nicht, dass sich der osterurlauberstrom da groß störend auswirken wird. 
wenn es nicht sehr warm ist, ist die zahl der leute begrenzt, die sich den wind um die nase wehen lassen wollen. da ich schon auf allen drei brücken war und hornis und platte gefangen habe, kann ich nur sagen, dass mir die von kb und rerik am besten gefallen haben. in heiligendamm ist es ein ganz schönes stück zu laufen vom parkplatz bis zur brücke. 
angelverbot ist in kb übrigens nur in der saison vom 1. mai bis ende oktober von 9 bis 17 uhr. und in der woche, wo wenig betrieb ist, stört es sogar da niemanden, wenn man dort steht.
in kb angle ich selten vom kopf aus. besser ist die letzte einbuchtung und dann seitlich. dort ist sandgrund!!

eigenes wetter haben wir natürlich auch...  

http://www.bsh.de/aktdat/bm/Kuehlungsborn.htm

und raufschauen kannst du auch schon mal:

http://www.morada.de/

bernd


----------



## ex-elbangler (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Mole in Warnemünde oder Seebrücke Kühlungsborn*

Danke für die Tipps,
einwenig kenn ich mich da ja aus, ich weiss halt nur nicht so richtig was zu welcher Zeit das beste ist.
Heilligendamm habe ich über Ostern schon gut Platte gefangen.

Mole in Warnemünde über Silvester gut Wittling und Dorsch, da ist das aber mit den riesen Felsbrocken so doof,

Letztes Jahr(ostern) war ich mit einem kleinem Boot von Kühlungsborn aus draussen, hatte einen einzigen Hering, das wars, das soll nicht wieder passieren.

400km für einen Hering war ganz schön weit, hat aber spass gemacht.

*Mein Ziel sind ein paar Dorsche.*


----------



## bootsangler-b (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Mole in Warnemünde oder Seebrücke Kühlungsborn*

da wäre meine empfehlung:
kleines boot von kb und dann zum trollegrund. echolot solltest du aber haben, sonst findest du ihn nicht oder nur durch zufall.

bernd


----------



## ex-elbangler (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Mole in Warnemünde oder Seebrücke Kühlungsborn*

Wie gesagt, ich war letztes Jahr(ostern) ich meine wir, 2 Boote, 4 Mann in Kb.

wir waren auch meiner meinung nach am Trollegrund zumindest, hatte wir wassertiefen, bis ich glaub 18m oder so, ein Hering hatte ich,  mehr war  nicht.

das mit dem Boot las ich aber glaub ich, meine bessere hälfte, will mit,
Die hatt da kein bock drauf.
ich werd dann wohl die Brücke in Kb. nehmen.


----------



## Rosi (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Mole in Warnemünde oder Seebrücke Kühlungsborn*

http://www.mv-maritim.de/wellness/bruecken.php hier habe ich noch was über Seebrücken gefunden. 
He Bootsangler, du liebst deine Stadt?#6 Die Wetterseite ist Klasse. Warum ist bei euch die Ostsee 1,4 Grad kälter als in Warnemünde? 
Der Parkplatz in Hdamm ist gegenüber der Brücke. Nur ein Gang durch Kempinski und schon bist du da. 

Exelbangler, 
Für Frauen die nicht angeln ist es langweilig und zugig auf einer Seebrücke. Du kannst doch auch an den Strand gehen. Da kann die Familie im Sand spielen oder sonnenbaden und du gehst ein paar Meter weiter und wirfst die Ruten aus. Abends gibt es dann noch eine Flasche Rotwein am Lagerfeuerchen. Da bleibt die Frau auch ein Weilchen länger und du kannst die Dämmerung mitnehmen.


----------



## ex-elbangler (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Mole in Warnemünde oder Seebrücke Kühlungsborn*

@Rosi

ich glaub aber nicht das ich die erforderlichen weiten, für das angeln vom Strand aus schaffe.


----------



## Rosi (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Mole in Warnemünde oder Seebrücke Kühlungsborn*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=26609 nu schau mal wie weit die Leute so kommen. Ich geh lieber in die Brandung, Seebrücke nur wenn es regnet, stürmt oder eisekalt ist. Dann ist nicht so ein Gedrängel auf den besten Plätzen. Du hast sicher mehr Kraft als ich. Wenn das Material richtig zusammengestellt ist, kommst du garantiert weit genug raus. Ich such jetzt mal die Wurfanleitung von Koschi, die kannst du zu Hause schon mal üben.


----------



## Rosi (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Mole in Warnemünde oder Seebrücke Kühlungsborn*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=557588#post557588 da ist sie. Erste Seite, 13,05 Uhr. Die Wurftechnik ist richtig gut beschrieben. Das geht auch mit einem kleinen Anlauf + Geräusch wie beim Tennis 
Poste doch noch mal einen Tag bevor ihr losfahrt, dann peilen wir mal die Lage.


----------



## ex-elbangler (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Mole in Warnemünde oder Seebrücke Kühlungsborn*

Ich werde dann mal sobald es mir wieder besser geht(Grippe oder sowas) auf der Wiese üben gehen.

Danke für den Wurftechnik Thread.


----------

